# Today is Teddy Bear Picnic Day



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2016)

Let's celebrate it!!  Here's a link that tells about it.  Spend some time with your Teddy Bear:

http://holidayinsights.com/moreholidays/July/teddybearpicnic.htm

Well, I have a little teddy bear from Michigan University that my niece gave me.  I am having a glass of wine with him now.  Sorry, if I offend any tea drinkers.  I don't mean to.  This wine is so good.  It's Cabernet Sauvignon.  I think that's how you spell it.  It's the first wine I have had that I actually liked the taste of right away.  I guess that could be a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2016)

Here is the Eric Clapton music I am listening to if anyone wants to listen too:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwv6u6DfcEs#t=1066.114


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2016)

It seems the grape is getting to me.  It must have been rotten for what it has done to my stomach...need I explain....:fword:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm not into stuffed animals, but my husband bought me a teddy bear that was super soft at a gift shop one year.  I'm not drinking any wine with him, but I keep him company every day, he's in my computer room watching me right now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not into stuffed animals, but my husband bought me a teddy bear that was super soft at a gift shop one year.  I'm not drinking any wine with him, but I keep him company every day, he's in my computer room watching me right now.


Awww..he's a cutie!!


----------



## Southern Gentleman (Jul 10, 2016)

Long live Teddy Bears !


----------



## Southern Gentleman (Jul 11, 2016)

Im certain most are familier with the history of the Teddy bear. For anyone that May not be here's a brief 
http://inventors.about.com/od/tstartinventions/a/Teddy_Bear.htm


----------



## Dupe Murkland (Jul 11, 2016)

I can't recall whose was which, but my sister and I had a stuffed-bear and rabbit who hosted their own 'TV talk-show' every night, based on Steve Allen's _Tonight Show_...  My sister-and-I providing voices and musical interludes, they'd 'interview' our other stuffed animals and would even do _commercials_.  Of course it was called:  _The Bunny And Teddy Show_.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2016)

ohhhh, how sweet!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2016)

http://www.threeoclockbears.com/

for the most beautifully made stuffed bears you have ever seen!


----------



## Big Horn (Sep 28, 2017)

They're incredible.  The cutest ones look like puppies.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 28, 2017)




----------

